# what do you serve for dinner when it is super hot out?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We are having a nice little summer heat wave. I am not complaining, I like some hot days in summer bc winter is so freaking long. 
BUT

I don't know what to make for dinner. Hot food doesn't sound good. We've already had BLTs and pasta salad twice this week. I was going to make a salad tonight and a buffalo cheese dip that is pre-made by a local place, just have to heat it. Maybe baked potatoes too - seems too hot though, to turn the oven on. Part of me wants take out but not the 45 minutes to go get it. 

blahhhh
what do you eat when it is hot ?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We are having company tomorrow here at the lake and it’s supposed to be 100 degrees. And thick smoke from fires.
we’d already planned on grilling small American wagyu steaks so I’m serving those with pasta salad and cut up watermelon. 
Cheese board with fruit for before dinner. 
steak doesn’t sound good either but too late to change.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

But we do cheese boards a lot when it’s hot. Or like last night, I picked up baked chicken and cole slaw from the grocery store deli and ate it cold.
Chinese chicken salad, and chicken Caesar salad are favorites when its hot too.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Chicken Caesar sounds good. DH would like that as a wrap. 
I can't do a cheese board as I go easy on dairy. 😭 I love cheese too.

Steak sounds awesome. ETA - Though hot, being near the grill will be tough.
I've been blending watermelon with lemon to make a drink and it's amazingly delicious.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

charcuterie plate - bits of meat(s), cheese (if you want), pickles, cut up fresh veg, olives, bread & butter.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

When it's really hot out (anything over 80°) we don't even feel like eating. I'm happy with a pb&j.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

my family also loves chicken salad over a sliced tomato with Hawaiian rolls On the side.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I was just going to say sandwiches, Deli meat, chicken salad, tuna salad, toasted rolls, lots of lettuce or tomatoes depending in the filling a drizzle of Italian dressing, or cold dill pickles. Cold fruit or fruit cocktail as dessert.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't stand tuna so I sometimes make salmon salad. We've been having a lot of cold cut sandwiches with fruit on the side. Veggie trays and salads are good. If something needs to be cooked to serve cold later (like hard boiled eggs) I try to make it early in the morning while the house is still cool. If you stay up late at night do your cooking just before you go to bed.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I shy away from meats in hot weather. Especially anything greasy. Tossed salads, tater salad, pasta salads, fruit salads rule..


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was a kid it seemed like we always put up hay on the hottest days of the year. And mom always fixed fried chicken, corn on the cob, mashed potatoes, and a cucumber salad. Still my favorite.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

When it's real hot, Ilike to make a salad...but the wife likes to make reservations.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

A mixed green salad with a bunch of good toppings like cheese, ranch, etc., deli meat wraps (ex. turkey with some romaine lettuce and cheese slices all rolled together), fresh fruits, cold veggie noodles in some type of seasoning/sauce, immersion blender soups (chilled cucumber for instance), stuffed collard green wraps (kind of like egg rolls, but a lettuce wrap instead of breaded) - could add a peanut dipping sauce, salad stuffed bell peppers, etc. I hope this helps


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I was a kid it seemed like we always put up hay on the hottest days of the year. And mom always fixed fried chicken, corn on the cob, mashed potatoes, and a cucumber salad. Still my favorite.


i never put up hay as a kid but I did as an adult and it’s always hot, sunny and sweaty work. My husband has letters from his great grandmother about how she fed farmhands during haying and harvests at huge tables in the yard in the shade At their Missouri farm.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> We are having a nice little summer heat wave. I am not complaining, I like some hot days in summer bc winter is so freaking long.
> BUT
> 
> I don't know what to make for dinner. Hot food doesn't sound good. We've already had BLTs and pasta salad twice this week. I was going to make a salad tonight and a buffalo cheese dip that is pre-made by a local place, just have to heat it. Maybe baked potatoes too - seems too hot though, to turn the oven on. Part of me wants take out but not the 45 minutes to go get it.
> ...


use the microwave for the potatoes


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When it's hot like today at 95 degrees, I'm glad I live alone. Dinner? Ice cream out of the carton.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

We do homemade submarine sandwiches, sliced tomatoes, maybe deviled eggs, and some kind of fruit. Ice tea to drink.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You know what sounds good right now? 
Cottage cheese and slices of fresh peach.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It's 91 and 60% humidity but I still made macaroni and cheese. I am no help!


----------



## Homefrontgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Cold cereal


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> When it's hot like today at 95 degrees, I'm glad I live alone. Dinner? Ice cream out of the carton.


I discovered the wife's blender last month-- now I'm making slushies out of all those strawberries, raspberries & apples instead of jam. ...Really refreshing on a hot day.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Watermelon, feta, and mint salad.
Caprese salad with cucumbers added for crunch.

Heavy on the balsamic glaze for both.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I helped Grandma make some of those meals for a haying crew (neighbors working our place in exchange for work on their place). Her kitchen was sited so there was a lovely breeze blowing through it all day and it seemed like it never got hot until late in the evening. But by then the work was done, dishes washed and put away and it was time for the evening news.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

stars at night said:


> use the microwave for the potatoes


Thanks for the suggestion but I don't have one.

Turns out the oven didn't make it that much hotter since it was already 88 in the kitchen. 🤣

Today we have unexpected company coming. I am ordering a pizza for them.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When it is hot out we eat salads. Lots of fresh raw veggies are in season. A chef's salad provides a lot of protein, ruffage and vitamins. Quick and easy to make and clean up and fresh and filling. Fresh fruit and ice cream for dessert if we want a sweet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we are under a heat warning also. i have been eating shrimp sandwiches for the past 2 days but i made bread and baked chicken and made a cake and some tapioca at 5am today. supposed to be like this all next week. 

i dont know how hot it is but i got a bit sick just sitting under the awning for about 10 minutes. i'm staying put just sitting here with my table fan running. i might even sleep downstairs tonight.

i remember my mother cooking over the wood stove no matter how hot it was. the boys were in university by then but she still had us girls and dad coming home from work and he had to have his hot meals. we never ever had sandwiches when i was growing up. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

When it's hot, and especially when it's humid too, I just eat cold meals, salads and sandwiches and I'm another one that'll have cereal and milk for dinner too. If I want something hot, it'll usually be a piece of chicken I can bake in the toaster oven, and then I'll make three, and have the other two cold the next day or two.


----------

